# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Louvor Requerido por João Magano!

## João Magano

* - João Magano*

------------------
*Sender Information*

Userid: 400
Utilizador: João Magano
Qual é o teu nome?: João Magano

-----------------------------
*Request Information:*
Award ID: *10*
Nome do Louvor: *Medalha de Mérito*
Descrição do Louvor: *Medalha atribuida pela participação 1000 comentários ou Mérito do Membro*


Recipient username : * João Magano * 

-----------------------------------------------------
Por favor explique porque entende que deve receber esta medalha.

E eu ? e eu ? Também quero uma medalhita por 1.000 comentários  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
-----------------------------------------------------

----------

